# How to find gas line in wall



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Start by tracing where the gas line comes from and goes to. Consider checking with the county for the permit for the gas work. If there was one pulled then it might show where it was routed. But I'd lean toward the line either being below in the basement of crawl space or coming down from the attic.


----------



## johneakins (Mar 20, 2013)

*Thanks, Bill*

Thanks for the suggestions. No basements here. You're the second person to suggest the line comes from the attic where the furnace is, even though it's a straight 20' shot from where the gas comes into the house to where it comes out for the grill. If it does come from the attic, maybe it's hugging the corner studs and out of the way for the door. Still I can't know for sure without removing some dry wall and looking around. (Just thinking by typing.) Thanks again.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

the gas co/utility has a meter/detector for finding underground lines. not sure how it works but they may be able to help you for free or a fee. due to liability concerns they will insist you carefully open the wall for manual inspection and that definetly will be on their work order/report. try tapping on the pipe from where it leaves the attic or wherever and have another person listen downstream. put a glass to the wall and press your ear against it to hear what is in the wall/old trick we used to listen to the neighbors in my appt. as well.:yes:


----------



## johneakins (Mar 20, 2013)

*Thanks, Yuri*

Thanks for the suggestion, but would be easier to just cut into the wall and look around because there's no room in that corner of the "attic" (just the space between the roof and ceiling and filled with insulation) to get to the pipe.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Funny Yuri, I didn't take you for the nosy type :laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

johneakins said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but would be easier to just cut into the wall and look around because there's no room in that corner of the "attic" (just the space between the roof and ceiling and filled with insulation) to get to the pipe.


Yeah it would be easier to just open the wall. DO NOT use power tools, just a utility/box cutter type knife or small hacksaw blade on a hand hacksaw/push pull type saw and be very careful. If the wall is hollow you may be able to rent a bore scope/inspection camera from HDepot. If the gas line is black steel pipe then it is hard to damage but if it is copper then you REALLY got to be careful.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

jagans said:


> Funny Yuri, I didn't take you for the nosy type :laughing:


Not nosy, just wanted to know if the son of a b**tch was sleeping at 1 AM so I could phone him and hang up to get back at him for all the noise he made and being a total arzehole. I hated renting, nothing but lunatic neighbors.:furious:

It worked and he started yelling and pounding on the other neighbors wall (this was B4 call display), guess they did not get along either.:thumbup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Possibly a metal detector would locate and track it* .*


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

To be sure I would open the dry wall being very careful if the pipe is there. There's no guessing involved once you do that.


----------

